# Recommend me an LPG conversion specialist in the Midlands ?



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, I have a 1997 GeorgieBoy CruiseMaster that I purchased from Supercat on this forum.

Its fitted with a Ford 6.8 V10 and Id like some ideas on where to go for a LPG conversion / any related advice.

Based in the Midlands, don't mind an hour or twos travelling.

Thanks


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Many years ago I had a car and a motorcaravan converted by these people.

LPG Conversions Ltd, Derbyshire

Heanor Gate Industrial Estate, Heanor Gate Road, Heanor, Derbyshire, DE75 7RJ


M-F 8am-5.30pm Sun 8am-1pm; Tel: 01773 711622; Credit Cards Accepted: Yes


----------



## 105886 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would strongly suggest you speak to Andrew Saunders at National Auto gas, they are in Hereford so not too far from you, here is the link,
http://www.nationalautogas.co.uk/installers_westmidlands.php
He has helped me no end with my very old Coachman and its very old gas conversion and has also converted one of my work vans and maintains the others which all run on gas.
He is an extrenely honourable man and would not hesitate to recommend him.
Good Luck Julian


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

First of all can I say the Midlands covers a big area can you be more precise on your location, it may help others to help you

We have had 2 lpg conversions, the first by Envirogas in Tamworth, the second by cargas in Stoke on trent, I could recommend either as they are both LPGA registered which is something your insurance company may insist on, Out of the 2 I would favour the later as cargas have more experiance in bigger engine's and are cheaper (possible a few hundred quid) their number is 01782847829

Graham


----------

